
How are you all sending out your press releases? - SwellJoe

======
merrick33
Use www.prleap.com, just make sure to submit more than two days in advance if
you submit for free, only the first 30 get into Google News each day. There
are paid options which will get you into Google News as well.

I have seen Jajah, PageFlakes, Printingforless.com, and Squidoo releases on PR
Leap.

------
ereldon
i write for venturebeat.com -- send me a copy at ereldon@gmail.com

~~~
SwellJoe
Awesome, Eric, will do.

------
SwellJoe
I've used eReleases to reasonable effect, but it seems to be a nebulous field
with no one listing prices or describing services rendered very well. Anybody
have any clarity to offer?

------
tocomment
I don't understand the concept. When to use press releases? What good do they
do? Who reads them?

~~~
SwellJoe
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

Just to mention someone we can all recognize. But it's pretty well-understood
that PR (not just press releases, but the whole process) is more valuable than
any amount of advertising that small companies can afford.

------
aaroneous
Email seems to do the job pretty well.

~~~
SwellJoe
I mean to someone other than your mom.

~~~
aaroneous
No really. The wire services that you can pay for are mostly junk, same with
PR Web. It'll get picked up on google, and some sites syndicate the content,
but as far as generating any legit interest from the press they're just not a
reliable way to go.

The answer is to develop a press list and contact them individually.

And it'll do no good to send your press release to my Mother, she wouldn't
want it.

------
SwellJoe
Now, y'all don't all talk at once...

------
rokhayakebe
PRWeb

~~~
SwellJoe
Can't beat the price. I just wonder if it reaches anyone...It's a great
interface, and has the best user experience of all of the news wire type
companies I've seen, but it's also free...and since anyone can send out a
press release any time they feel like it, for absolutely no cost, it pretty
much guarantees nobody is paying attention. Or am I missing something?

